# suien VC cleaver



## barnaby81 (Aug 15, 2012)

i started looking for my first vegtable cleaver some time ago and i [email protected] up with the fanatic, but after more research  the suien vc camd up and i made the mistake for years using a 8" chef instead of 10" and have decieded, or concluded from many people that a half size cleaver misses the point of having a cleaver.s so before i treat myself would anybody recomend something else. i understand im going to have to sharpen some belly out, but i once sharpened the belly of a wusthof into a trimmer size so its not behond me.t thanks for your thoughts


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Your questions are garbled. If my answers don't make sense, can you rephrase them?

If you've already decided on buying a _chuka bocho_ (the Japanese version of Chinese cleavers) and e asking for a comparison between the Suien VC and the Richmond Fanatic 2, I wish I could help you but don't know enough about _chuka bocho_ in general or those knives in particular to venture an opinion.

Personally (and impersonally), I don't care for them at all. Compared to the chef knives I like, even the lightest are very heavy and they don't suit a gliding action at all. I'm not saying you can't use them to "glide" or "rock-chop," but the geometry is all about the straight up and down "push cut." If you've never used a Chinese knife you might want to start with a Dexter Green Valley or a CCK to see if its worth going up market to a lighter, better knife.

While I don't know much about the Richmond Fanatic or Suien _chuka bocho_, I don't think making the "wrong" choice is in the same league as choosing an 8" Wusthof instead of a 9-1/2" Masasmoto VG.

With luck you'll find people who can give you more insight.

Good luck,

BDL


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

The Suien is an awesome cleaver. I can't imagine ever regretting picking up a Suien. I've never seen or handled a Richmond cleaver but the price point is simply not appealing when both the Suien and CCK are excellent choices at a lower price point. If your going to step up beyond that then have a very specific reason for it. The suggestion to look at a Dexter is solid as well. I've had one in my kit for years. I can't imaging not having a cleaver in my kit but it's really personal choice. There are some real cleaver fanatics on KKF if you are looking for more in depth comparisons.

Dave


----------



## barnaby81 (Aug 15, 2012)

cheers. its either late or early when im on the internet so im always a little garbled and touch screen keyboards have become the bain of my life. ive played round with a few cheap cleavers and liked them enough to consider getting something decent. the price point and the praise of the suien vc stand out. all the cheap cleavers ive  used have been smaller and lighter though i now understand its about the weight of the blade. im sure i'll enjoy using one


----------

